# 69 GTO auto/trans shifter options



## fireshriner (Nov 23, 2012)

new guy here with a question that i hope has not been beat to death(LOL)
looked and did not find the answer that i wanted.
I just recently purchased a 69 GTO that has a auto trans ,bucket seats w/floorshift & console.
I would like to retain the console but get rid of the old shifter, I would love to have a dual gate but the ones that i can find are old used ones on ebay for $600 ! does anyone know of another option or shifter company that makes one fit the console ? if i chose to buy a dual gate which model would i need to get ?
thanks for any help in advance


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If what you have is the factory shifter, then it already IS a dual gate... it's just different from the Hurst dual gate you're thinking about. Try this: pull it down into low, then push it forward and OUT (away from your body) at the same time - sort of like you're pushing it towards the glove box door. If it's the factory shifter and in good working order, it'll go into second and lock -ala ratchet mode-. Release pressure on the lever and repeat the same kind of motion to shift into high.

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Its also an easy modification to put an aftermarket ratchet shifter (such as a B&M) in and use the factory console and plate . here is mine in a 66'.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree with Bear that the factory shifter is a Dual Gate, but it is a PITA. I did install a Dual Gate in my 69 with the factory console. I used a Hurst Dual Gate made as a drop in for late 70's Camaro and Firebird factory shifters. It is identical to the GTO dual gate, but no neutral safety switch and the handle is curved like a four speed handle. I had to make some spacers to raise it up to the same height as the old shifter. The stock cable will bolt right up to it with the same clips and pins. A 68 GTO shifter bezel fits like a glove in the console, it looks factory. I bought two of the shifters for under $150, but I see the price has gone up. They are still cheaper than factory GTO shifters.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

I was able to pick up a really nice used original Hurst Dual Gate Shifter off ebay for $300. So if you look around you can find a good deal one a dual gate shifter.


----------



## porkandbeans (Jul 24, 2012)

Same thing is called a Slip Stick, right? 
Mine works great, but I don't "slap" it too often for fear of eventually wearing the components.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Find a Hurst Dual Gate for a 68 GTO, it will fit your car. As Bear stated the one you have works like a dual gate....you should expect to pay 3-400 bucks for a nice one.


----------



## fireshriner (Nov 23, 2012)

thanks bear, yeah i new it could be shifted like a slap-stick had the same shifter style in a couple of other GM cars.
instg8ter & 69 goatee i like y'alls ideas cause i want more of a dramatic look


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's a pic of my 67 GTO console and shifter...gonna post a few more interior pics in the resto section.........E


----------

